# Brandungsangeln in Portugal



## Sargo (29. Oktober 2006)

Hy, hier im Forumsbereich geht es ja meist um Nord / Ostsee.

Wer hat Erfahrungen für eine gute Montage am Strand in Portugal ? Jede Erfahrung freut mich. Im Moment fische ich meist mit 80 Gramm rundes Blei, Wirbel und einem mindestens 1,50 m
langem Vorfach, Haken 4 - 6 und Wattwurm.

Bessere Ideen ?

Diesmal wurden die richtig guten Fische mit kleinen Tintenfischen
auf Grund gefangen, was ich seit 15 Jahren nie gesehen hatte.

Wie ködert man am besten Sardienen an, diese werden auch immer als Köder verakauft (oder nur um Matsch zum Anfüttern herzustellen ?). Wie angelt man mit Taschenkrebsen ? Diese werden auch lebend als Köder verkauft ? Hatte dies versucht
und bekam jedes Mal den ausgelutschten Panzer (ohne Biss)
zurück.

Freue mich auf jede Zuschrift !!!

Sargo, der Portugalfan|uhoh:


----------



## LukidaRooki (11. März 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Portugal*

Hey Sargo,

hab eigentlich auch genau das gleich Problem wie du. Bin auch auf der Suche nach guten Montagen und Tipps.

Hab mir mal bei einem Portugiesen eine Montage angeschaut die sehr fänging war. Im Prinzip so wie du es immer machst, nur noch etwas an den Haken gemacht , dass denn Köder schweben läßt. Wahrscheinlich einfach ein Brandungsvorfach.

Wo bist du denn in Portugal am Angeln...? Algarve...?

Gruß,

Luki


----------



## sdobri (10. April 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Portugal*



LukidaRooki schrieb:


> Hey Sargo,
> 
> hab eigentlich auch genau das gleich Problem wie du. Bin auch auf der Suche nach guten Montagen und Tipps.
> 
> ...


hallo
warum macht ihr nicht weiter bin auch an guten tipps interessiert


----------



## loup (12. April 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Portugal*

Hallo Portugalangler,

alle Arten von Krebsen und Krabben werden angeködert, indem sie erst mit panzer und Beinen grob gecrasht werden und der enstehende Brei mit Bindfaden auf den Haken gebunden wird.

Die sonst so scheuen Meerbrassen sind ganz heiß auf diese Köder und können auch den Haken wegen der vielen ohnehin harten Panzerstücke nicht "herausschmecken".

Geangelt wird damit neben den Felsen auf dem Sand mitten in der Brandung. Die Fische schwimmen in jeder Welle, nicht zu weit auswerfen. Wichtig: Schnurbauch lassen, Rute in der Hand behalten. Wenn der Schnurbauch weg ist und Zug entsteht, hat der Fisch den Köder weit genug im Maul für den Anschlag.

Adlerfische werden nachts mit ganzen Köderfischen gefangen.

Viel Erfolg !


----------



## Christian Richter (19. März 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Portugal*

Hallo an alle da ich meinen Titel bei der CLUB WM im brandungsangeln gern verteidigen würde suche ich nach guten tipps für systeme und vorfächer die an der Portugiesischen Algarve - küste fängig sind!!!! Bitte hiemit um hilfreiche tipps!!!!!!  
Danke schonmal an alle!!!!


----------

